# I suppose it's just me......again.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep having issues with this forum. It locks up at times, won't respond for me, and just plain stalls out. I get some kind of an orange light across the top of the screen that streaks. It does that quite a bit.

And, just for the records, no........I don't have issues with other forums I visit. I was going to attach a smiley face.......but I couldn't.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I do get hiccups with the forum now and then too


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been having issues logging on the past couple of days. As a matter of fact, when I clicked on this thread, I got a screen that made me reload the page. Getting very frustrating. I just gave up yesterday, and went to one of my other boards instead. idk


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got another "page is not loading" when I tried to reply to another thread!!!!!! I had to try to reload the page 3 times!

I just tried to load this reply, and, ....... NOW I'm getting the orange streak across the top, and the blinking orange bars in the upper right hand side of my screen. I'm done here for the night... IF THIS EVER POSTS!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to reload pages many times tonight to get the pages to display correctly.
More problems trying to post as well.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Same troubles here but I use my Samsung Note 4 phone for this. I've only posted from my computer a couple of times in almost 2 yrs. I thought it was my router or my phone. Glad it's not.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got a server error trying to post last post.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MoMan said:


> Just got another "page is not loading" when I tried to reply to another thread!!!!!! I had to try to reload the page 3 times!
> 
> I just tried to load this reply, and, ....... NOW I'm getting the orange streak across the top, and the blinking orange bars in the upper right hand side of my screen. I'm done here for the nigh... IF THIS EVER POSTS!!


You pretty much described what I've been my experiencing.

Still can't attach an emoticon..............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well for once it isn't just you very strange indeed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it's still pretty strange: None of this stuff is happening to me.
Usually, I'm the Luddite canary in the binary-computer mine. But not this time.
Weird!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I had the above same issues yesterday and still having them this morning. Have to reload the page several times before it acts correctly. This on my laptop.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Admin is aware. 
I'm using Firefox and have been getting white pages that I have to reload till they display correctly or I can see the underlying code/links for the page, but it's not displaying correctly. 

SteveM1911A1: This is spreading from the southeast to the northwest. It will be there soon. Don't be in a rush.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

For added info, I am using PaleMoon browser. The site is still doing it as I speak.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, the site is acting really strange. Pages that I never see are showing up.

I'm getting the orange streak and orange bars on the right top of my screen.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I didn't know better, I'd think that I was on drugs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You are.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep, post #25 right here: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/thinking-about-home-delivery-food-service.162615/page-2
"I'm a drug addict, homeless and living on the streets, have multiple felony warrants out on me, and I've been on the run for the last 30 yrs. or so." He said it, I didnt.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The site now seems to be functioning better.

Hope I didn't curse / jinx anything by saying that..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Yups* etz _finkshu_nung butter, *ets* u*u* _k_en phleinlee zea.

(And its spell-check function is improved, too.)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Going back to the title of this thread. 
Yes, it IS always about You.
Why is that??


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree. Cant log in. Sometimes just a blank screen. Must be problems at the web page server.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I had the same problem yesterday as well. I was told it was the internet as so many people were buying magazines due to the turn of events with the 10 round California law.

Clerk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Going back to the title of this thread.
> Yes, it IS always about You.
> Why is that??


Well......if it was about anyone else, that would just be weird.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I am just glad "the monkey" is not getting blamed for the issues.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Well......if it was about anyone else, that would just be weird.


Or no one would bother to look in the thread..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Or no one would bother to look in the thread..


I suppose that would depend upon what your definition of in is.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I see some of the problems / issues are cropping up once again.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Last month I had a new tower built using the latest technology. Solid state hard drive and 6 processors with a ton of memory. I use Linux as an OS and it is amazing how fast things work. System takes about 3 seconds to boot from power on. No problems with anything including this forum. The problem as I see it is that there is just too much going on with web pages these days. Ads, video, popups etc. All these activities become threads. Sometimes just too much for the os to keep up. Swap in, swap out. The disc just can't keep up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowtr said:


> Last month I had a new tower built using the latest technology. Solid state hard drive and 6 processors with a ton of memory. I use Linux as an OS and it is amazing how fast things work. System takes about 3 seconds to boot from power on. No problems with anything including this forum. The problem as I see it is that there is just too much going on with web pages these days. Ads, video, popups etc. All these activities become threads. Sometimes just too much for the os to keep up. Swap in, swap out. The disc just can't keep up.


This is the only forum I'm having issues with. None of the other forums act up like this one does.


----------

